# R2O Aquariums - Designer Clownfish, Caribbean and Inverts!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

R2O AQUARIUMS - Multiple SHIPMENTS have ARRIVED!

Designer Clownfish - Caribbean Fish and Inverts.

FRAG Super Sale!
Frag sale all frags This weekend 10 dollars! Over 600 frags in stock!

Zoos
Palythoa
Acros
Acans
Chalice echinos
Hammers
Mushrooms
Ricordea
Various lps
Any frag 10 dollars

CLOWNFISH:

100 Jumbo size mint condition Designer Clownfish have arrived!

True perc
Misbar/picasso
Darwin Black and White
Snowflake
Midnights
Platinums
Black ice
All of these are 1.5 - 2.5 inches fat healthy perfect fish. High quality designers

CARIBBEAN:

Astrea snails. On SALE for 0.75 cents
Peppermint shrimp 3 for $25
Yellow head pearly jawfish
Royal gramma
Rock flower anemones.....crazy colors
St Thomas mushrooms!
Weird Caribbean mushrooms!
Palythoa grandis polyps
Frilly gorgonians. Photosynthetic variety

Lots of corals in stock, over 600 frags

If you have any questions please call me (905) 808-4658


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

*weird* carribean mushrooms...ROFL


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Ryan, your voicemail is FULL!!!!
Sending you a pm


----------

